# hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor



## badbornbaby (7. Januar 2008)

*hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*

Hi Leute,

hab mir nen neuen Monitor rausgelassen, und zwar nen Viewsonic 2235 wm.
Nach ca. 2-4  Stunden Laufzeit erscheinen beim Zocken auf dunklen Flächen sehr viele kleine rote (Pixel?) Pünktchen- sehr nervig.
Hat jemand nen Plan ob der Monitor defekt ist?
Die Graka ist es nicht;  wenn ich den PC an meiner alten Röhre anschließe, tritt das Phänomen nicht auf. 

Grüße

bbb


----------



## Iceman (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*



			
				badbornbaby am 07.01.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab mir nen neuen Monitor rausgelassen, und zwar nen Viewsonic 2235 wm.
> Nach ca. 2-4  Stunden Laufzeit erscheinen beim Zocken auf dunklen Flächen sehr viele kleine rote (Pixel?) Pünktchen- sehr nervig.
> ...



Klingt imo wie ein Fehler der Grafikkarte und nicht des Monitors. Nutzt du bei der Röhre vielleicht ne andere, geringere Auflösung oder irgendwelche anderen Einstellungen die die Grafikkarte entlasten könnten?


----------



## der-jo (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*

hmm, also Pixelfehler vom Monitor sind immer da, auch wenn kein Signal da ist, sie verschwinden nicht wieder und tauchen auch nicht irgendwann erst auf.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*

mach mal nen screenshot. wenn die punkte auch auf dem screenshot sind, dann ist es defintiv die karte schuld. aber du meinst ja, es ginge an einem CRT... kannst du ein anderes kabel nutzen? ist es der gleiche graka-ausgang?


oder as mir grad einfällt: welche Hz-Wert hast du eingestellt? nen TFT betreibt man mit 60HZ, die flimmern ja nicht. also falls du aus CRT-zeiten zB 80Hz eingestellt hast: runter damit!


----------



## der-jo (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*

ein TFT zeigt dann out of Range.
musste zigmal wieder die Röhre anschließen, als wir in der firma auf TFTs umgestellt haben.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*



			
				der-jo am 07.01.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ein TFT zeigt dann out of Range.


 nicht unbedingt. hab hier und woanders schon oft genug leute mit kleineren TFT-problemen erlebt, da war die Hz scheinbar an der grenze zum "out of range", aber halt zu hoch für sein sauberes bild. 

auf jeden fall sollte er das erstmal checken, und das mit dem screenshot.


----------



## badbornbaby (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*



			
				Herbboy am 07.01.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 07.01.2008 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also 60 Hz sind eingestellt und zwecks nem Screenshot muß ich mal warten, bis die Pünktchen wieder auftreten. Ich stell ihn dann hier rein.


----------



## N-Traxx (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*

Hast du evtl. den Monitorausgang gewechselt, bei CRT benutzt man meistens den alten VGA Anschluss, TFT haben den neuen breiten weissen wie auch immer der heißen mag. Es kann sein das die Karte nur teilweise defect ist, sprich der neue Ausgang.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*



			
				badbornbaby am 07.01.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also 60 Hz sind eingestellt und zwecks nem Screenshot muß ich mal warten, bis die Pünktchen wieder auftreten. Ich stell ihn dann hier rein.


brauchst du gar nicht reinstellen. wenn die punkte zu sehen sind, dann isses die graka. wenn nicht, dann muss man weitersehen. 

und was n-traxx grad schrieb: du kannst ja mal den TFT an den VGA-anschluss anschließen - wenn es dann geht, dann ist ggf. in der tat der DVI-ausgang der karte oder der DVi-eingang des TFTs nicht o.k


ps: wenn das problem zufällig bei "the witcher" auftritt: da gibt es rote punkte auch als absichtlichen grafikeffekt für das wirksam-sein von bestimmten tränken - nicht dass es nur diese simple lösung ist


----------



## N-Traxx (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*



			
				Herbboy am 07.01.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> DVI-ausgang



Genau so heisen die Dinger, es lag mir auf der  Zunge


----------



## der-jo (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*



			
				N-Traxx am 07.01.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.01.2008 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das Prob ist halt das DVI digital ist, also kommt alles oder nix an.
Bildfehler gibt es da eigentlich nicht, sofern sie nicht von der Graka kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*



			
				der-jo am 07.01.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 07.01.2008 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klar, aber kann es nicht sein, dass irgendein modul kurz vor dem ausgang nicht o.k ist, oder eines im TFT? so oder so muss man halt testen, um auszuschließen.


----------



## geforceeee (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*



			
				badbornbaby am 07.01.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab mir nen neuen Monitor rausgelassen, und zwar nen Viewsonic 2235 wm.
> Nach ca. 2-4  Stunden Laufzeit erscheinen beim Zocken auf dunklen Flächen sehr viele kleine rote (Pixel?) Pünktchen- sehr nervig.
> ...



Ist der Stecker hinten in der grafikkarte richtig fest drin????? Das war mal bei mir der entscheidene Fehler  

lg 

geforceeee


----------



## badbornbaby (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*

Ist der Stecker hinten in der grafikkarte richtig fest drin????? Das war mal bei mir der entscheidene Fehler  

lg 

geforceeee [/quote]


So, jetzt läuft der PC inkl. Monitor seit ich gestern den Thread hier eröffnet hab und ich schwör bei Gott es sind keine roten Punkte zu sehen. Das gibts ja gar nicht. Ich wills ja nicht verschreien, aber ich hab das Gefühl gehabt, daß der DVI Stecker am Monitor sich noch minimal reinbewegt hat. 
Mann wär dat jeil.
Danke an Alle, die mir hier geholfen haben!

LG 

bbb


----------



## der-jo (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: hunderte rote Pünktchen auf Monitor*



> badbornbaby am 08.01.2008 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Der monitor hat einfach gemerkt das er gegen die macht der PCGH-community nicht das geringste ausrichten kann und deshalb geht er wieder.


----------

